# Looking for Dell OEM Win 7 x64 Pro .ISO or disc



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2013)

If this is breaking any rules, mods please close or delete.  I have a legit COA, just looking for the install.

As the title states looking for Dell OEM Win 7 x64 Pro .ISO or disc.  Hunting through the web has yielded nothing!


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 4, 2013)

if u got the Windows 7 serial on the side of the machine or the buttom of the laptop, use a original Windows 7 it will run soo much better.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> if u got the Windows 7 serial on the side of the machine or the buttom of the laptop, use a original Windows 7 it will run soo much better.


 
Can't activate a retail install with an OEM COA, AFAIK (as far as I know)...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have one. and no it doesnt have bloat ware on it.


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2013)

You certainly have the right to the install disc, as much as these big companies like to deprive you of it when you buy their computers.

Have you tried calling Dell support about this? They might just send you a disc for a nominal fee.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2013)

qubit said:


> Have you tried calling Dell support about this? They might just send you a disc for a nominal fee.


 
I'd rather not lol.  I'm too impatient!


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2013)

You might just find it on a torrent then, perhaps.

And no, it's not illegal to do this if you have the rights for it, as you do.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> I have one. and no it doesnt have bloat ware on it.


I tried downloading that image but the 8x11 printout won't fit into my DVD drive


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 4, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Can't activate a retail install with an OEM COA, AFAIK (as far as I know)...



i use these 2 iso's for all the Lenovo and more machines also used them on a couple of dells that had Windows 7 Serial on the side of the machine.

Windows 7 Professional SP1 x86: http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24280.iso
Windows 7 Professional SP1 x64: http://msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-24281.iso


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2013)

They dont work for dells thats why i have this disk

whats your address?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> They dont work for dells thats why i have this disk
> 
> whats your address?


 
PM sent...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 4, 2013)

I wish i could send you one of the disks i have lying around in the Office. By the way any Dell install disk would work as long as it is within the same series of machines. (ex. Optiplex 9010 or 7010)

Oh and i can tell you that Dell can indeed send you the disks as well as long as you are under warranty.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks to Solaris, I'm back up and running.  Here's to TPU


----------

